# importing a car



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

What are the do,s and donts when importing a car into portugal, we have a new a2012 registered Holden(opel)and we would like to bring it with us to the algarve, are there any big customs or tax bills that I must reckon with,would be grateful for any information, thanks in advance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> What are the do,s and donts when importing a car into portugal, we have a new a2012 registered Holden(opel)and we would like to bring it with us to the algarve, are there any big customs or tax bills that I must reckon with,would be grateful for any information, thanks in advance



Hi Nignoy


This subject has been covered in GREAT details already on the forum. Why not use the search facility to see what has been said previously.


Use SEARCH and then advanced search and the word MATRICULATION you will find 3 pages of previous threads on this subject


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ownership period and proof of Residence would be no different if your bringing it from Spain or is it Australia? so any importation you make needs to be worked around this 12 months


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Nignoy
> 
> 
> This subject has been covered in GREAT details already on the forum. Why not use the search facility to see what has been said previously.
> ...


I realise that this subject has been covered extensively,but having crippled hands I have to use an older version of Dragon Speak and many search machines do not function quite as they should,john


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> I realise that this subject has been covered extensively,but having crippled hands I have to use an older version of Dragon Speak and many search machines do not function quite as they should,john



Hi John


use this link it should take you to the relevant posts.... Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Search Results


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Or this link to UK Embassy for Portugal, sets out the basics for any nationality whether its imported from EU or a 3rd country. Importing cars
To qualify for a ISV (vehicle tax) free import you must have owned car and been Resident in another country for a min 12 months and be able to prove.
If you don't qualify for that then once you have Registered as a Resident you can import a car/vehicle and pay ISV


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks very muchly,greatly appreciated,j


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Or this link to UK Embassy for Portugal, sets out the basics for any nationality whether its imported from EU or a 3rd country. Importing cars
> To qualify for a ISV (vehicle tax) free import you must have owned car and been Resident in another country for a min 12 months and be able to prove.
> If you don't qualify for that then once you have Registered as a Resident you can import a car/vehicle and pay ISV



Canoeman should that not read "Resident in another EU country" ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not any more the "free" ISV regulations are same for EU countries and any non EU country now, can't remember when change happened but it has


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Not any more the "free" ISV regulations are same for EU countries and any non EU country now, can't remember when change happened but it has


A change for the good.


----------

